# Strobe Light Flashing Limit



## mikewillson (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi I own a bar and have linked my lighting and music together using a PC with Sunlight Software.

What I would like to know is how long can you use a strobe light before you have to have a warning on your door before people come in?

I have herd in the past that you are not aloud to use a strobe for more then 30 seconds. But I also know that people with epilepsy can be triggered off in less then 30 seconds.

The reason I am asking is that I would like to add strobing to the music but only in short bursts because I am not a nightclub and do not want people with epilepsy to not come to my bar just cos I use a few small strobe effects.


----------



## Optical Inferno (Oct 12, 2010)

There are more triggers than just on time for photo-sensative epilepsy. How bright, how frequent, etc. have effects as well.

Need more information try the epilepsy society and they will be able to give you more information. Even try finding a doctor that deals with photo-sensative epilepsy.

Personally I would just avoid the whole idea as it would only take one person to go into an epileptic seizure, to get sued for triggering it. I would use another attention grabber like an RGB colour changer, or RGB wall washer.


----------

